# Twin C/Sec Ass Surg



## dan528i (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Can someone please help with this:

Dr. Assisted during c/sec. Twin delivery 
I billed  
59514-82        DX Codes: 654.20 v27.2
59414-82-22   DX Codes: 654.20 v27.2

We were paid for 59514/82 and NOT on 59514-82-22 Saying that services are included into primary Procedure. 
I was Wondering if anyone knows if thats realy true or not????

Thanks


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 26, 2009)

Modifier -22 is only to be reported on the primary procedure and not for an assistant.  Are you a teaching facility?  Is that why you are using -82?  

We code our assists 59514-80 only when reporting the primary surgeon 59510-22; if coding primary 59510 and 59514-51. then we code 59514-80, 59514-80-51...but find that no one pays for the 59514-80-51, as it is considered bundled.


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 28, 2009)

We code 59514-80 for the assistant surgeon.  It doesn't matter how many babies were delivered when you are talking about the assistant surgeon. I agree with Lisa, -22 on the primary as well.


----------

